# Age of Wonders 3



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2014)

Gioco di strategia a turni che esce il 31 marzo. Non usciva un capitolo della serie da una decina d'anni. Il bello è che sono tutti abbastanza diversi, ad esempio negli altri due i soldati schivavano i colpi mentre in questo sono divisi in battaglioni e conta soprattutto se vengono colpiti dietro o nel fianco altrimenti rispondono magari causando più danni dell'unità che attacca.
Le razze sono sei (umani, draconici, goblin, orchi, nani, elfi) ed influiscono sulle unità iniziali mentre le classi sono sei (assassino, tecnocrate, mago, teocrate, arcidruido, signore della guerra) ed influiscono su potenziamenti e unità finali. Inoltre per integrare meglio le unità ci sono insediamenti neutrali in giro che possono essere convinti, ad esempio le unità del tecnocrate più forti sono macchinari con attacchi basati sul fuoco che possono bruciare il cugino dell'ent che l'arcidruido evoca, ma avere un drago rosso immune al fuoco permetterebbe di contrastare quella strategia, a sua volta il drago rosso presumo sia vulnerabile agli yeti.
Il primo capitolo era simile ad Heroes of Might and Magic con le unità comandate individualmente, il secondo più a civilization, questo pure somiglia a civilization però con meccaniche molto più complesse.

Si dice che a seconda del successo faranno un DLC con la classe negromante. Per ora i nonmorti sono un insediamento neutrale, ai programmatori sembrava ridicola la razza nonmorta con pionieri che fondano città, per non parlare che non il nuovo sistema uno poteva fare razza nonmorta e classe arcidruido.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Marzo 2014)

Sono un appassionato del genere
trovo age di molto inferiore a Heroes of Might e Civ,
ma non si sa mai, speriamo


----------



## vota DC (23 Marzo 2014)

Secondo me il problema di heroes of might and magic è che tutto si risolveva con la battaglia tra i due eroi con più esperienza e più creature ammucchiate, chi perdeva quella non poteva raddrizzarsi. Qui c'è più possibilità di raddrizzarsi per via della guerriglia (sulla mappa strategica le unità si muovono individualmente e alcune possono mimetizzarsi) e della logica carta/forbice/sasso.


----------

